# A Pic from My First Body Building Competition



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 30, 2007)

ooooooooooo, which one are you???


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 30, 2007)

Tat I guess I have been eating too much protein and Barbara's been working me too HARD !


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 30, 2007)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Tat I guess I have been eating too much protein and Barbara's been working me too HARD !




that really scares the s~~t outta me!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2007)

dang, I gotta alot of catching up to do, and I guess a tan won't hurt either.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 30, 2007)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Tat I guess I have been eating too much protein and Barbara's been working me too HARD !





ewwwww!!!    We love you just the way you are maidrite.......even that cute little imposter of a picture for your avatar.......but I must shield my eyes for this one


----------



## Katie H (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, I dunno.  I think we're going to have to call you "grape man" from now on.  Liked you much better the other way.  Although, your baby pic is vewy, vewy cute!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Have no fear, I am dispatching a couple of my pals to sort out your problem...


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2007)

Believe me, if maidrite ever came home looking like that, he would be a lonely lonely man!     

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Jan 31, 2007)

something about a necklace of brown eggplants around a man's neck turns me off..........


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 1, 2007)

What will that guy look like when they let the air out??   How does he sleep with all those bumps?   How does he get his panties up over those thighs????


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

you simply Must get that Microwave door fixed!
that level of Radiation cannot be Good for you :P


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 1, 2007)

I just threw up in my mouth.    Paybacks Maidrite.


----------



## sattie (Feb 1, 2007)

Maidrite.... is that pic for real?????  That is grosssss!!!!  

TATTRAT.... I personally think the scrawny guy (in comparison) looks the best, he is tone, not overly done, looks natural to me.  So in my mind... your the winner!!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Maidrite.... is that pic for real?????  That is grosssss!!!!
> 
> TATTRAT.... I personally think the scrawny guy (in comparison) looks the best, he is tone, not overly done, looks natural to me.  So in my mind... your the winner!!!




but..it looks like the little guy has jaundice....


----------

